# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل در اجرا: فرم اصلی برنامه و یکی از فرم ها همزمان اجرا میشوند

## hmahdavi921

تو محیط دلفی 7 هر وقت  run  رو کلیک میکنم به جای اینکه فقط فرم اصلی برنامه اجرا بشه فرم اصلی به همراه یه فرم دیگه از برنامه همزمان اجرا میشوند
مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## zidane

خاصیت visible فرم دوم رو false کن

----------


## hmahdavi921

مرسی حل شد............

----------

